
Tesla drops its lawsuit against Alameda County over lockdown order - saravana85
https://www.theverge.com/2020/5/20/21265358/tesla-drops-lawsuit-alameda-county-coroanvirus-lockdown
======
ManoSinkosika
good to hear

